# Hopefully I can do some scrounging now...



## Fred Wright (Apr 26, 2015)

Been looking to replace the old Astro van for some time. Found this little jewel at a dealer's trade sale last Saturday. 2011 Silverado 1500 4X4 with tow package. Yeah, I like my bowties. 

Now I gotta make some weekend time to scrounge.


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 26, 2015)

That looks to nice for a wood hauler. Maybe a few extra grand for a trailer to beat on, leaving the truck Purdy.


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice truck. Let it be a truck right


----------



## StephieDoll (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a great looking truck. Now look for one all beat up so you can throw the wood in it and not worry.


----------

